# Sure-Loc Beartrap Rest... Any Feedback?



## BUSH in 04 (Oct 8, 2004)

anyone??


----------



## dfrey (May 31, 2006)

I just got a Beartrap for my AM35 I'm hoping there a good things to come as soon as I get the Max set up.


----------



## strayarrow (May 7, 2003)

*beartrap*

I have one on my bow and have been shooting it for the indoor this past season. I love it. Very easy to set up. Two friends are also shooting them and they are top shooters. No probs with this rest.


----------

